# Construction journal of large trailer garden. 12,000 watts.



## [email protected] (Mar 22, 2010)

First off, thank you to everyone who helped out in the original design thread here.
Next, thanks to watercooledgardens for a SWEET package deal on some equipment going into this trailer.
Last, thanks to Yaboii for the inspiration and the amazing avatar!!

Today was officially construction day #1

Some history... I was asked to construct this room for a friend of a friend of mine after talking about yaboii's thread. This is not my room, but I get to decide how and what goes in it. It is a large race car trailer.

Anyway, here one of the two finalist for the general design. This one would be aero/dwc inside 4" PVC. The reservoirs will live outside or upfront against the front wall. The square boxes down the middle will feed fresh air to the cool tubes as well as remove them. We loose some light to obstruction, but it will greatly diminish our cooling requirements.


















*Construction has started. The walls and roof were all removed today and the insulation is being cut and put in place. This will take a couple days easily!* Half way done getting the walls down.









*Showing the trailers frame and how we are fitting 2" thick insulation.*






*Driver side almost done!*








This is the stripped trailer, ready for insulation!


----------



## mr.smileyface (Mar 22, 2010)

I was going to do a statium style in a 22 foot trailer like that. With a drip system tho.
Make sure you park it somewhere good.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 22, 2010)

im def. pulling up a chair for this one! sick design bro! any ideas on whats going in it for a strain or strains?!?


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 22, 2010)

Subscribed. Can't wait to see the results. Had a blast reading another thread of your last night. Can't compliment enough how professional it was put together.


----------



## burnbig420 (Mar 22, 2010)

im scribed..i had seen you previous thread on this trailer and am so happy to see you back at it.......


----------



## hardroc (Mar 22, 2010)

Subb'd up for this one as well. Should be a pretty wicked setup when it's up and going.


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 22, 2010)

I enjoyed your other thread. I'm sub'd and can't wait to see what you pull off.
Daniels


----------



## headbandrocker (Mar 22, 2010)

I love the idea of bieng able to move your garden with out tearing it down !


----------



## kabeef420 (Mar 22, 2010)

come on you never give the secret grows like this away, you kno the cops watch sites like this, now their going to be checking trailers all the fucken time now plus the grow rippers too.


----------



## Yaboii (Mar 22, 2010)

I got goosebumps !!


----------



## headstrng117 (Mar 22, 2010)

kabeef420 said:


> come on you never give the secret grows like this away, you kno the cops watch sites like this, now their going to be checking trailers all the fucken time now plus the grow rippers too.



Ya, sounds easy. Just check every trailer in the country..


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2010)

mr.smileyface said:


> ...
> Make sure you park it somewhere good.


DOH!!! I have no clue where they are going to park this thing.



GNOME GROWN said:


> im def. pulling up a chair for this one! sick design bro! any ideas on whats going in it for a strain or strains?!?


No idea on strains yet  probably some sort of indica with little to no veg if the Aero design sticks.



Gastanker said:


> Subscribed. Can't wait to see the results. Had a blast reading another thread of your last night. Can't compliment enough how professional it was put together.


Thank you for complimenting and joining.



burnbig420 said:


> im scribed..i had seen you previous thread on this trailer and am so happy to see you back at it.......


Thanks for joining!



hardroc said:


> Subb'd up for this one as well. Should be a pretty wicked setup when it's up and going.


 Good to see you.



Danielsgb said:


> I enjoyed your other thread. I'm sub'd and can't wait to see what you pull off.
> Daniels


Woot!


headbandrocker said:


> I love the idea of bieng able to move your garden with out tearing it down !


This is the sole reason for this setup.



kabeef420 said:


> come on you never give the secret grows like this away, you kno the cops watch sites like this, now their going to be checking trailers all the fucken time now plus the grow rippers too.


^ You are an IDIOT. 10 out of your 15 post are negative or plain stupid. Stay out of the thread if you can avoid your childish impulse to post here. Thank you!



Yaboii said:


> I got goosebumps !!


Yeah BOYYYY... see what you DID!!!!



headstrng117 said:


> Ya, sounds easy. Just check every trailer in the country..


Right on! I won't be showing the exterior of the trailer, so the graphics won't be shown. But from now on, everytime you drive by a large trailer you can smile!

I won't be able to work for the next day or two. Cut my hand up pretty bad, even considering stitches... stupid mistake cutting some material and WHAM!


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 23, 2010)

Dude. I hope your happy. I had dreams last night about one of these trailers. Kudos. That guy was an *Idiot *since you mentioned it was a Legally sanction grow in a state that allow them. I wish people would actually *READ* something completely before commenting like that.
Just my opinion,
Daniels


----------



## GanjaAL (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for sharing as this is going to be an exciting show.


----------



## fuckstix (Mar 23, 2010)

Good luck dude, be very careful.


----------



## kabeef420 (Mar 23, 2010)

bullshit it's legal cause if it was it would be in a basement where it could be protected properly not hidden lol don't get me wrong it's a killer setup but where i live it would be gone in seconds


----------



## buggin69 (Mar 23, 2010)

you know i'm here for this one


----------



## Bob Smith (Mar 24, 2010)

Subbed - Watercooled, you are a construction machine!!

I personally hope you go the PVC route to give me some pointers for when I jump in, but I think it makes the most sense for you to do the stadium that was discussed over on VG.

Either way, it's gonna be kickass.


----------



## Chuck420 (Mar 24, 2010)

I love the enclosed trailer setup this is gunna be TIGHT.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 24, 2010)

im anxious to see me!


----------



## SocalsFinestMMJ (Mar 28, 2010)

rep++ subscribed


----------



## Rusty Crutch (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks like another good trailer grow. Subbed


----------



## GanjaAL (Mar 28, 2010)

that thing is huge... [email protected]!!!!!


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 1, 2010)

Any new pics? waiting to see your progress.
Daniels


----------



## stonesour (Apr 1, 2010)

Definatly along for the ride... this just looks amazing. Cant wait to see the progress. Awsome idea!!!


----------



## Dropastone (Apr 1, 2010)

Looks like this is gonna get interesting. I'm coming along for the ride.


----------



## Sphex007 (Apr 1, 2010)

Very nice!! Sub'd!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 1, 2010)

Sorry guys. I cut up my hand pretty bad about a week ago and it may be another week before I get back to any real progress 

I'll keep the thread updated, but for now all building materials are just sitting in the trailer waiting for my stupidity penalty on my hand to to come to an end.


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 1, 2010)

did you take any pic.s of your cut up hand


----------



## nickfury510 (Apr 1, 2010)

yeah buddy...im def following this. take care of that hand brother...we will wait


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 1, 2010)

robert 14617 said:


> did you take any pic.s of your cut up hand


LOL! No. Didn't even get hurt during construction... just s stupid mistake on my part.


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 1, 2010)

Holy begeeessuuss! Another 1? Where do u live? I have a Little Tykes playhouse u can remodel for mejk. Subbed for this one!


----------



## Mr. Blue (Apr 1, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I won't be able to work for the next day or two. Cut my hand up pretty bad, even considering stitches... stupid mistake cutting some material and WHAM!


Smoking mj and performing construction is not advised.. (just got my stitches taken out of my thumb a few days ago)

Looks fun, good luck!
Sub'd


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 2, 2010)

Neither is texting..... while drinking and driving


----------



## macrael (Apr 2, 2010)

hope the hand heals ok the only thing i can say about that set up is " O M G " lol about the dude asking for pics of the hand r o f l just be fore him some one else asked for update pics and you mention that your hands messed up and then they want to see that lol maybe its just me but it was hilarious. happy easter


----------



## buggin69 (Apr 2, 2010)

we need to get watercooled some help... he's a cutter gone overboard... lol

stop slicing yourself dude... this build is too awesome for you to bleed out on us


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 3, 2010)

lol...hows the hand doing man?!?..any stiches?


----------



## GanjaAL (Apr 3, 2010)

Yea brother... are you ok?

Dammit...LOL. I hate this watercooled stuff. Parts are hard to find for my pump. See what you started...LOL 

Hope all is good and can't wait to see when this is done. Man I would love to have a trailer.


----------



## purplecream (Apr 4, 2010)

im subd. i love these construction threads, gives me a bunch of ideas to use in my little setup.


----------



## White Noise (Apr 4, 2010)

Looks like fun! Subbed!


----------



## Yaboii (Apr 5, 2010)

Hope the hand is cool.... Waiting patiently for updated pics.


----------



## burnbig420 (Apr 5, 2010)

same here,, cant wait to see the trailer...


----------



## smkone2dadome420 (Apr 6, 2010)

Trailer Set-up Got my thumbs up and I'm dialed in. GOOD LUCK


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 9, 2010)

im here now too brother


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 9, 2010)

ahhhhhhh!!!! every time i see this thread with a new post i always think there gunan be an update!!!


----------



## purplecream (Apr 9, 2010)

^^ lol me too, i cant wait to see the next update


----------



## hardroc (Apr 9, 2010)

I know what you're saying, still waiting lol


----------



## lightbox (Apr 9, 2010)

Sub'd. I have an 18Ft. long trailer i was planning on doing this in during next winter, I will deffinetly be useing this thread as a reference, GOOD SHIT


----------



## buggin69 (Apr 11, 2010)

i fear this clumsy devil has chopped his arm off or something...

watercooled where ya at bro


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2010)

buggin69 said:


> i fear this clumsy devil has chopped his arm off or something...
> 
> watercooled where ya at bro


LOL! Ok, I've moved the trailer to a more accessible spot today. Had to load up all the tools and materials, so the trailer is a mess right now. I hope to have lights hung and lots of ducting done by the end of this week and plan to work only on it Tuesday - Friday with 1/2 day tomorrow, so I'll provide a real update soon 

I did not work on it all week, and my hand is good to go.

As I was moving the trailer I saw a small utility trailer with an A/C on it. I was laughing the rest of the way. Why does a small utility trailer need an A/C?


----------



## NebulasINblooM (Apr 11, 2010)

Water cooled lights are the shit! Everyone in Texas is making the switch that I've talked to. Awesome idea with the trailer


----------



## researchkitty (Apr 11, 2010)

Holy shit @ prices for that watercooledgardens.com. They want $175 for a blue 55 gallon reservoir. LOL!!! I hope they DID give you a HUGE discount!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2010)

pics? or what?


----------



## lightbox (Apr 11, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> pics? or what?


look about 4 posts back my friend. knowledge is everything


----------



## obie1 (Apr 11, 2010)

whats next water, a silo. how about a public water tower, i think you could pull it off! sub'd.


----------



## DMG3528 (Apr 12, 2010)

I will be watching this one. 
I have a trailer like this one and am very interested.
loving this.


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 13, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> Holy shit @ prices for that watercooledgardens.com. They want $175 for a blue 55 gallon reservoir. LOL!!! I hope they DID give you a HUGE discount!


we got those around here for like 10 bucks ea. no hardware just the blue 55 gal drum


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2010)

OK. For those of you who like to side talk, go away!

Yes, I think watercooleddardens*com is a good place because they are experts in water cooling and have helped me setup a room you all can lean about in a seperate journal. They do give package deals and yes, you can find cheaper stuff, good for you. Now go away!

Here is the updates...

Yesterday I finally got a little work done. There is a lot of insulation in this trailer now. 2" foam insulation was used and it works VERY well. As I was cutting the pieces for the roof, you can FEEL the heat coming from the areas that were not yet insulated. I feel confident this insulation will help with heat / cold as well as reduce the noise level!

So pics from yesterday, This is what I showed up to:












It was a mess I had to make as I was moving the trailer!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2010)

Today, was a little more productive. I've yet to put in a full days work with lots of time being wasted to and from the hardware store. You'll notice the insulation is not yet glued to the roof, I've cut some braces in order to hold them in place until the glue does it's job.

This will give you an idea of how much insulation was used as well as the layout. We laid out all the options we had drawn up on google sketchup and it was simply the best feel. Those are not the sized pots to be used!


















Lot's of styrofoam safe liquid nail as well as silicone which will be used to seal up the overlap in pandafilm in order to keep a sealed environment. You can also see the attic in this pic. It was a pain, but worth it. Heat was crazy... felt like an open oven when you got close to it!















Plan for tomorrow is hang the lights, glue the roof panels and try to remember the camera! 

Enjoy!


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice! Lots o' tubes in boxes It looks like a growers Christmas. Good job dood


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 14, 2010)

its coming along nicely,good job man!


----------



## Dysprositos (Apr 14, 2010)

wow i'm sub'd for sure! wow congrats man and I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Big P (Apr 14, 2010)

nice work .


----------



## wush (Apr 15, 2010)

if someone wants to explain to me how to subscribe i will deffinatly do it ... very nice work watercooled !!!


----------



## infamous hawaii (Apr 15, 2010)

Badass grow i subscribed


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2010)

Thank you all for the comments!

Well, I've just got word that the trailer needs to be moved again!  Looks like I may loose today and tomorrow worth of work.  



wush said:


> if someone wants to explain to me how to subscribe i will deffinatly do it ... very nice work watercooled !!!


Click on My Rollitup near the top left of the page. You should see a section called my subscribed threads. Every time someone updates a thread you've posted in, it should show up there.


----------



## cerberus (Apr 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 781492
> 
> View attachment 781493
> 
> ...


Well if you wanna go through life cutting corners and "just getting by" well, thats your prerogative, i guess.. But me, personally, I don't see why you would do something so half assed.. 










I keed! I Keed! that is a dope set up! You really are showing that there are more than just hobbiest on here, and thats a good thing. Its good to see your hand is back in operation and please keep up the posts!

Just burnin and learnin.


----------



## trystick (Apr 15, 2010)

Watercooled....it does take patients in the early going. Sorry bout the move again but your a master at making good things happen. Trips to hardware and re-positioning all part of early going. Once you fall into a groove, the pieces of the puzzle start to fall into place overnight. 

But you got a great start and getting busier everyday. Keep doing what ya do!

peace
Stick


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2010)

trystick said:


> Watercooled....it does take patients in the early going. Sorry bout the move again but your a master at making good things happen. Trips to hardware and re-positioning all part of early going. Once you fall into a groove, the pieces of the puzzle start to fall into place overnight.
> 
> But you got a great start and getting busier everyday. Keep doing what ya do!
> 
> ...


Wow, you seem to know it all. Stay out of my threads since you seem to be a hypocritical jerk. In one thread, you know what I'm going through and the other I'm an idiot. Go away!



trystick said:


> watercooled, you are an idiot!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2010)

cerberus said:


> Well if you wanna go through life cutting corners and "just getting by" well, thats your prerogative, i guess.. But me, personally, I don't see why you would do something so half assed..
> 
> 
> I keed! I Keed! ...


I was like WOW! even cereberus is on me today! LOL. You and I are the same, these toe may tows are gonna be big, juicy and full of sparkles!


----------



## buggin69 (Apr 15, 2010)

dude, sweet


----------



## kieranttt (Apr 15, 2010)

wow, this is interesting  subbed


----------



## hardroc (Apr 15, 2010)

Glad to see you're back at it. You gotta move again? 
Dude that sux. Just when you were getting at it again too.
Love the progression though man.


----------



## trystick (Apr 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Wow, you seem to know it all. Stay out of my threads since you seem to be a hypocritical jerk. In one thread, you know what I'm going through and the other I'm an idiot. Go away!


water

you do somethings well and others not so well! Your trailer is good. But your post about growing in florida was WAY OF THE MARK! You should stay the fuck in Cali threads cuz you ain't got a clue bout what goes on in Fla. 

If you want to take quotes from other threads I got a quite a few monsters from other threads from you too. should I bring a few OVER TO YOUR NEW THREAD HERE... http://watercooledgardens.com/blog/

There are also several super paranoid posts you have made on non-construction threads regarding people getting busted, where they get busted, how long in prison, etc..

By reading these posts you seem to be an Ex-Con who got busted, then fled to Cali because your scared to live anywhere else. And now your building grow rooms and pulling them all over the state trying to flee from the law again. This grow ain't no legal, medical grow or you wouldn't be doing it in a trailer. This trailer shit is your paranoia overcoming your sanity. I grow right in my home. I relax, check on my babies and chill. I don't go hooking up some trailer and driving around town to check on my girls.

But i got to admit, you are a good worker. But I think you are a shill or hired to poster for watercooled gardens. And I think the trailer is a watercooled gardens project sponsored by them to bring in business. I think your using this forum to drum up business for them! Their products and parts are expensive as shit dude!


----------



## hardroc (Apr 15, 2010)

WTF!? 
Man, go kick rocks.
Like he said, get outta here.
Why bother even posting shit like that?




trystick said:


> water
> 
> you do somethings well and others not so well! Your trailer is good. But your post about growing in florida was WAY OF THE MARK! You should stay the fuck in Cali threads cuz you ain't got a clue bout what goes on in Fla.
> 
> ...


----------



## trystick (Apr 15, 2010)

hardroc said:


> WTF!?
> Man, go kick rocks.
> Like he said, get outta here.
> Why bother even posting shit like that?


But I think you are a shill or hired to poster for watercooled gardens. And I think the trailer is a watercooled gardens project sponsored by them to bring in business. I think your using this forum to drum up business for them! Their products and parts are expensive as shit dude!


----------



## hardroc (Apr 15, 2010)

There are alot of ppl who use Water Cooled Garden units on here. 
Do some reading...........
I also see you only have 101 posts.........
You have no right to even talk shit to members yet..........


----------



## Rusty Crutch (Apr 15, 2010)

This is looking great dude, I can't wait to see some greenery. You could make a fortune selling grow trailers.


----------



## shizz (Apr 15, 2010)

have u done this before? any reason not to glue up the styro with some expanding foam. wonder if the heat breaks that stuff down. it would suck to have it fall on plants.


----------



## mochadog70 (Apr 15, 2010)

Looking good. When do you except it to be up and running?

I got a question with this whole setup adding all together cost of parts, Electrical Usage Kwh, life of parts, labor (still have to count your own hours and figuring of course doing it all yourself) with the water cooled hoods chillers, hoods, plumbing, tank, chiller, you get the point everything involved in the way you have this build versus Having a kick ass high efficient A/C, mini split, or something really nice with bare bulbs or some kind of wing reflector? With having hoods and glass you got to count in a little loss in light.


----------



## candyflippin (Apr 15, 2010)

this made my really made my end of my day. i love watching big ops like this ill be here i started a little room today not a very big budget but i got the job done so far


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2010)

hardroc said:


> WTF!?
> Man, go kick rocks.
> Like he said, get outta here.
> Why bother even posting shit like that?


Thanks hardroc, he obviously has not seen my anti watercooled comments  I'll be ignoring him. He truly believes that it is not a felony to offense to grow marijuana in Florida!!! I wish this forum had a real ignore function, but I can't seem to find it. I will most definitely not be addressing him in any of my own threads.



Rusty Crutch said:


> This is looking great dude, I can't wait to see some greenery. You could make a fortune selling grow trailers.


I get paid to build the rooms. Wish I had the $ to make this my own  I sometimes don't even get to see the room, I think I'll have no idea where this trailer will find a home. I would be happy to build you one 



shizz said:


> have u done this before? any reason not to glue up the styro with some expanding foam. wonder if the heat breaks that stuff down. it would suck to have it fall on plants.


Yes, you need Styrofoam safe stuff. You can use silicone (and I have) but worry about the foam breaking down when it's exposed. Some insulation have a aluminum looking liner, I would use the cheapest silicone if that were the case. I did not find anything this thick that had a liner.



mochadog70 said:


> Looking good. When do you except it to be up and running?


Not sure, I was hoping to finish it end of month... don't think that'll happen. Let's guess end of June? Alot more parts should be here within a week!



mochadog70 said:


> I got a question with this whole setup adding all together cost of parts, Electrical Usage Kwh, life of parts, labor (still have to count your own hours and figuring of course doing it all yourself) with the water cooled hoods chillers, hoods, plumbing, tank, chiller, you get the point everything involved in the way you have this build versus Having a kick ass high efficient A/C, mini split, or something really nice with bare bulbs or some kind of wing reflector? With having hoods and glass you got to count in a little loss in light.


 Sorry dude, sometimes it's hard for me to see the question. This will not be a watercooled room... It will be air cooled, but to complicate it, the A/C is watercooled from http://www.coldflow-ac.com/ (Next thing you know, I'm sponsored by them as well, HAHA) 

I'll try to post pics from the A/C tomorrow. I managed to get it loaded and in place today.



candyflippin said:


> this made my really made my end of my day. i love watching big ops like this ill be here i started a little room today not a very big budget but i got the job done so far


----------



## jfgordon1 (Apr 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I get paid to build the rooms. Wish I had the $ to make this my own  I sometimes don't even get to see the room, I think I'll have no idea where this trailer will find a home.


Where do I sign up for a job like that?


----------



## Toolage57 (Apr 16, 2010)

I saw this and I had to come and see. I'm going to be doing a closet grow but atm its not gonna be built the way I want it to be till next month =(

I wish I could get jobs like that to build a grow room and get payed to do it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 16, 2010)

jfgordon1 said:


> Where do I sign up for a job like that?


 I literally fell into it. Apparently some people like my idea's and speed. Unfortunately this trailer is giving me a problem with location 



Toolage57 said:


> I saw this and I had to come and see. I'm going to be doing a closet grow but atm its not gonna be built the way I want it to be till next month =(
> 
> I wish I could get jobs like that to build a grow room and get payed to do it.


Welcome!


----------



## Rusty Crutch (Apr 16, 2010)

You do it for a living?! I thought your work looked a bit too "professional". It sux that we can't see it up and running.

I used to manufacture and fit air ducts and insulation/soundproofing amongst other things. We would affix insulation and poly with sticker pins and speed clips, the closest I've ever come to gluing is using silver tape (tin tape, 100 mile and hour tape etc) and MR (modified resin) to join and seal edges. I guess it all comes down to cost in the end as that stuff can be quite expensive and slightly dangerous (try removing a 50mm sticker pin from your heel after you've stepped on it).

They would sell like crazy over here in Oz but would need to be built here as freight costs would make it prohibitively expensive. If I was going to get a custom built trailer, it would look something more like this .


----------



## Toolage57 (Apr 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Welcome!


Thank you.  I'm trying to get my own closet grow put together but atm I'm trying to get the stuff needed to just get it up and running. Subscribe to my journal if you'd like


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 16, 2010)

Rusty Crutch said:


> You do it for a living?! I thought your work looked a bit too "professional". It sux that we can't see it up and running.


Thx. Just started getting paid for this. Who says construction jobs are slow :-/ I'm a newb!



Rusty Crutch said:


> ... (try removing a 50mm sticker pin from your heel after you've stepped on it).


LOL! Just spilled my OJ. This is my next prank. Long lanky SUPER thin tape ALL over my buddies house. I'll have to lay it sticky side up so it gets on every ones shoes!



Rusty Crutch said:


> ... If I was going to get a custom built trailer, it would look something more like this .


----------



## trystick (Apr 16, 2010)

jfgordon1 said:


> Where do I sign up for a job like that?


I would think anyone of the big hyro and/or lamp system companies would pay you to do a company sponsored job if you developed a following doing mobile projects on a forum (like this one).

You might have to buy the trailer up front but they would surely sponsor your labor and parts if you turned the project over to them once completed (as long as you did a decent job). There is A LOT of profit in pot growing equip right now and this would be a major way to get very cheap advertising.

Me, I go with different suppliers and buy mostly online. I don't want to be stuck with a technology that becomes outdated as this industry is changing and improving daily. Buying whole systems and dealing with only one hyro or lamp dealer is way too expensive and unnecessary.


----------



## trystick (Apr 16, 2010)

trystick said:


> Watercooled....it does take patients in the early going. Sorry bout the move again but your a master at making good things happen. Trips to hardware and re-positioning all part of early going. Once you fall into a groove, the pieces of the puzzle start to fall into place overnight.
> 
> But you got a great start and getting busier everyday. Keep doing what ya do!
> 
> Stick


water..I don't understand why you didn't just take the complement and move forward??

Making enemies probably a bad idea when your trying to build a following for WaterCooled Gardens Corp. Try to think first before you post... of what the consequences might be down the road.


----------



## hardroc (Apr 16, 2010)

Dude...........what's with you?
Are you really THAT jelous?
Don't hate, cause the guy got the $$$ to make an exceptional grow spot.


----------



## MaxNarco (Apr 16, 2010)

lol cops do not watch sites like these dude and even if they did there is no way of tracking an ip simply from a post. unless it is static and a tier 2 connection. and event the amount of hops would be insane to track for a fucking weed bust. 

only way they might even go trough the hassle of finding you trough a website is if you give them your name id, number, a place and time.

wow, first of all police from which continent would be watching this site?

then how would they know from which continent you are from?

who's jurisdiction would it fall under? obviously DEA if it was withing the USA

but DEA doesn't follow websites only CIA, and they are too bust with bombs and terrorist attacks to give a rats as to search for weed let alone go trough the hassle of evidence logging and transferring to the DEA again that is if this is found by "cops" in the USA

there is paranoid and then there is just plain stupid. 

Max Narco .... Remove the o from Narco and Google what you have left


----------



## MaxNarco (Apr 16, 2010)

by the way that was a reply to something that happened on the first page ... i'm kinda baked. 

and by the way the only thing they can track from the site is the server which is 

207.126.162.246 IP address location & more:
IP address [?]: 207.126.162.246
IP country code: US
IP address country: United States
IP address state: Georgia
IP address city: Atlanta
IP postcode: 30356
IP address latitude: 33.8004
IP address longitude: -84.3865

i can tell you the street if you would like and the floor of the server


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 16, 2010)

trystick said:


> water..I don't understand why you didn't just take the complement and move forward??
> 
> Making enemies probably a bad idea when your trying to build a following for WaterCooled Gardens Corp. Try to think first before you post... of what the consequences might be down the road.


*I am not associated with any hydroponic equipment manufacturer, store, retailer, concept etc. etc.*

What compliment? Fuck off little boy! Online is how I get to tell people what I'm doing. Sure as hell am not talking to the neighbor about it.


----------



## donkey.420 (Apr 16, 2010)

trystick doesn't have enough pull to bring any consequences. hahaha. awesome trailer build watercooled. keep up the good work. if you are forced to flee across state lines "again" i'll put you you up bro. lmfao! it'll cost ya a grow room re-vamp hahaha PEACE


----------



## trystick (Apr 16, 2010)

Let me get this straight:

1) Your name is watercooled
2) Your build is overwhelmingly Watercooled Gardens equipment
3) Its obviously a mobile project to show their equip at trade shows

But, yet you say you have no association with any equip companies?? Just how stupid do you think people are.

Listen its a good build. Its a good journal. Just be truthful and don't go around picking out enemies.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 16, 2010)

i love how stupid some ppl are! lmao!


----------



## hardroc (Apr 16, 2010)

For real, this guy is something else  why don't you just go away and stop fucking with his thread?
It has nothing to do with you so KICK ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




GNOME GROWN said:


> i love how stupid some ppl are! lmao!


----------



## purplecream (Apr 16, 2010)

lol why does it matter who he works for? great build watercooled!


----------



## mochadog70 (Apr 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry dude, sometimes it's hard for me to see the question. This will not be a watercooled room... It will be air cooled, but to complicate it, the A/C is watercooled from http://www.coldflow-ac.com/ (Next thing you know, I'm sponsored by them as well, HAHA)
> 
> I'll try to post pics from the A/C tomorrow. I managed to get it loaded and in place today.


Oh maybe too much smoke for that post. I'm basically wondering what is more cost effective and productive doing any style of hoods that are cooled versus open bulbs and a single source of cooling? Any decent size room with cooled hoods is still going to need an A/C unit, right? I'm asking as I don't know. Anyways it's always cool to see lots of pix of different setups especially when they are clean 

Yeah people just love to bitch. I thought the whole idea of this forum shit is to learn and exchange ideas not hate. Maybe you should of called your thread "Please make an opinion about me a fact and bash the shit out me for taking the time to show what can be done and answer questions for people that need support"


----------



## burnbig420 (Apr 16, 2010)

watercooled,,,fuck all the haters...

just some jealous bitches..keep up the good work , and i cant wait to see the final outcome


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2010)

mochadog70 said:


> Oh maybe too much smoke for that post. I'm basically wondering what is more cost effective and productive doing any style of hoods that are cooled versus open bulbs and a single source of cooling?


 I believe watercooling with IceBoxes or equivalent to be long term efficient. Some locations (like a warehouse) may already have most of the cooling you need in which case the capital investment isn't worth the savings during the operation.

If you have a water source like a lake or a pool. The watercooled A/C's may be nice. Something like the coldflow I post up.



mochadog70 said:


> Any decent size room with cooled hoods is still going to need an A/C unit, right?


...[/QUOTE]

Depends on where you live. If it's cold 9 months out of the year, and you don't have to grow for those 3 months, you may be able to get away with constant venting air in and out.

For the most part you'll need A/C. If your location allows for it, air cooling the hoods with outside air coming through the sealed hoods then back outside is usually the most efficient. You'll decrease the size of the unit you'll need.

Also, some places can't have an extra A/C outside. A chiller looks like a mini split A/C. Some people will go with a commercial grade aquarium chiller because there is a legit reason to have one... (your lobster tank)
If a warrant gets served based on extra A/C - it'll be wrong. . In this case, IceBoxes or equivalent are the way to go in my opinion.




burnbig420 said:


> watercooled,,,fuck all the haters...
> 
> just some jealous bitches..keep up the good work , and i cant wait to see the final outcome


TY. I've managed to have the trailer moved to "only" an hour away! I'm not sure if I'll get to it this week or work on moving it closer - that'll loose a couple days.

Come Tues / Wed I may have a new surprise anyways!


----------



## Dropastone (Apr 17, 2010)

Great journal brah but I'm curious to know why you have to keep moving the trailer from place to place. Is it because your trying to avoid detection or is it something else?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 17, 2010)

lol so he calls you a shill cuz he jealous and obviously cant play with watercooled equip?


if this wasnt my boy watercooled's thread....i'd post up pics of my setup..... i bet you'd claimed im in business with him too huh?


----------



## thewinghunter (Apr 17, 2010)

how much does itr cost to power 12,000 watss of light man?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2010)

Dropastone said:


> Great journal brah but I'm curious to know why you have to keep moving the trailer from place to place. Is it because your trying to avoid detection or is it something else?


 The owner lives far, so I tried putting it closer the property where it was at belonged to a friend of a friend who only thinks I was renovating it for a car. Once it was time for wiring and lights I knew I had to move it.

Second time was nosy neighbors at my partners house. While there is nothing illegal, we are just paranoid!

Now it's too far at the owners house while I figure out a different option. 




LoudBlunts said:


> lol so he calls you a shill cuz he jealous and obviously cant play with watercooled equip?
> 
> 
> if this wasnt my boy watercooled's thread....i'd post up pics of my setup..... i bet you'd claimed im in business with him too huh?


LB, glad to see ya around.
Post em up. I really enjoy talk about build out journals as much as the grow journals.



thewinghunter said:


> how much does it cost to power 12,000 watss of light man?


Don't know. The room has a generator supplementing power and the trailer isn't running. It also depends heavily on your rate per KwH from your utility. I assume 20k watts per hour total, so at .14 per KwH average and on a 12 hour light schedule on a 30 day month= 

20*12*.14*30= $1008


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2010)

*Marker for myself...I've started a private invite only journal. If you have followed any of my threads, you should have been invited.

Make sure you join the group to see the private threads. Let me know if you didn't receive an invite or don't know how to join.
*


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 17, 2010)

i dunno how to join!..lol,,,invite please i'll bring cookies to the party!


----------



## donkey.420 (Apr 17, 2010)

since i joined the group does it mean i work for watercooled too? when do i get my first check bro? lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> i dunno how to join!..lol,,,invite please i'll bring cookies to the party!


 Saw you joined and posted  



donkey.420 said:


> since i joined the group does it mean i work for watercooled too? when do i get my first check bro? lmao


LOL! It's a conspiracy!


----------



## mochadog70 (Apr 17, 2010)

trystick said:


> I would think anyone of the big hyro and/or lamp system companies would pay you to do a company sponsored job if you developed a following doing mobile projects on a forum (like this one).
> 
> You might have to buy the trailer up front but they would surely sponsor your labor and parts if you turned the project over to them once completed (as long as you did a decent job). There is A LOT of profit in pot growing equip right now and this would be a major way to get very cheap advertising.


 Where do you get your information from? Do you have anything to back this up? I doubt it you're just saying whatever you believe to be a fact. Sounds like you know nothing about legit businesses. No way would they pay him to do this when they have their own company and employees. 
Bring some facts when you run your mouth please!


----------



## trystick (Apr 18, 2010)

mochadog70 said:


> Where do you get your information from? Do you have anything to back this up? I doubt it you're just saying whatever you believe to be a fact. Sounds like you know nothing about legit businesses. No way would they pay him to do this when they have their own company and employees.
> Bring some facts when you run your mouth please!


So many fucking shills here already...hard on for attitude, foxfarms dirt/nute pimps, kush and white widow strain fanatics!

Man there are thousands of good products out there. Don't turn this forum into one big commercial. I use the internet to cut down on commercials. Its like fucking watching a fishing show, every other 10 minutes there are trying sell you some over hyped product. Next thing you know you guys will be wearing foxfarm and attitude patches on your gardening vest. Putting watercooled gardens stickers on your pick-ups.

Fuck, last few posters here are product buyers, not growers. Some of you spend way more money on your grow than you would just buying the shit. Sure your going to grow good dank if you spend $1,500 a grow on it!

Damn


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2010)

trystick said:


> ... Sure your going to grow good dank if you spend $1,500 a grow on it!
> 
> Damn


LOL! You say that as if $1,500 a round is a lot. NICE!


----------



## hollywood420 (Apr 18, 2010)

whats up water.. im not one of them annoying bastards. how about a invite to that there private thread? and this is only a opinion. if your not getting paid from this company maybe you should get paid by them because YOUR SETUP AND DESIGN IS OUT OF CONTROL... you should most definatly do setup for watercooled during events..i cant wait to see both up and running


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2010)

Invite sent. The nice part is we all get along in the private social group.

Click on "my rollitup" on the top left, then social groups.

The other nice part, is we can kick people out if they get out of hand. Also, have to accept friend request from me to view pics.


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 18, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Invite sent. The nice part is we all get along in the private social group.
> 
> Click on "my rollitup" on the top left, then social groups.
> 
> The other nice part, is we can kick people out if they get out of hand. Also, have to accept friend request from me to view pics.


Much better thanks.
Daniels


----------



## Toolage57 (Apr 18, 2010)

If I could build that kind of grow I would. Wish I could watch it


----------



## rhcp4life (Apr 18, 2010)

interesting grow room, when i was in vegas, i attended the adult entertainment expo!! 

there was a grow trailer there like full on veg room, huge flower room, co2, ect.. everything!!
they were selling them for like $80,000!

explain that on your taxes haha 
but i would like an invite so i can follow along

heres the link to the site which sells them: Tow & Grow - Advanced Mobile Hydroponics


----------



## jfgordon1 (Apr 18, 2010)

rhcp4life said:


> interesting grow room, when i was in vegas, i attended the adult entertainment expo!!


You wouldn't have happened to be there in january, were ya?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 18, 2010)

rhcp4life said:


> interesting grow room, when i was in vegas, i attended the adult entertainment expo!!
> 
> there was a grow trailer there like full on veg room, huge flower room, co2, ect.. everything!!
> they were selling them for like $80,000!
> ...


 
that thing is gnarly but damn thats A LOT of $$$$!!! and is it jsut me or did guy look BAKED?!?


----------



## rhcp4life (Apr 18, 2010)

jfgordon1 said:


> You wouldn't have happened to be there in january, were ya?


yes sir hahah 

i went out there for the CES show..
but got a little side tracked


----------



## rhcp4life (Apr 18, 2010)

Baked for sure, they gave me a lighter too hahah


----------



## jfgordon1 (Apr 18, 2010)

rhcp4life said:


> yes sir hahah
> 
> i went out there for the CES show..
> but got a little side tracked


We could have walked right beside each other   lol

Didn't see that trailer tho


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2010)

rhcp4life said:


> interesting grow room, when i was in vegas, i attended the adult entertainment expo!!
> 
> there was a grow trailer there like full on veg room, huge flower room, co2, ect.. everything!!
> they were selling them for like $80,000!
> ...


A few pages back someone pointed it out to me. Look like a good idea 

I don't like that it looks more like an RV trailer then a car trailer, but each has it's own pros and con's. 

Invite to the private journal sent. Must accept friend request to view pics apparently as well.


----------



## RedHairs (Apr 19, 2010)

sub'd

Looks like it could be interesting.


----------



## wush (Apr 19, 2010)

hey dude i have enjoyed this thread, anyway i can get an invite to the new thread


----------



## YGrow (Apr 19, 2010)

I'd also like an invite to the private thread. I promise to only look and learn.


----------



## cerberus (Apr 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I was like WOW! even cereberus is on me today! LOL. You and I are the same, these toe may tows are gonna be big, juicy and full of sparkles!


Brother this setup looks like your marching into a home run derby contest and everyone knows your going to be hitting it out of the park all night long. =) And don't mind those haters, they are either jealous of what your doing, or most likely it is so over their head they are just confused and frustrated (in comparison to what the have or even dream of having going).

Keep killing it brother!


----------



## cerberus (Apr 23, 2010)

trystick said:


> water..I don't understand why you didn't just take the complement and move forward??
> 
> Making enemies probably a bad idea when your trying to build a following for WaterCooled Gardens Corp. Try to think first before you post... of what the consequences might be down the road.



I'm not going to jump into waters fight here but your just trolling and thats just not cool.. I don't respect people who throw rock into the water


----------



## cvbud (Apr 23, 2010)

very nice work. im excited to see how the rest is put together. and it sounds like from your fan base i should read up on another thread you did. i thought i did a steller room until i saw this thing coming together. mad props. 
i promise not to bring poopy pants to the party like others have. build on amigo!


----------



## HAMandCHEEZ4life (Apr 23, 2010)

i wanna check out the private journal toooo!!


----------



## bruno716 (Apr 23, 2010)

i wanna join please


----------



## ocpokesmot (Apr 24, 2010)

bruno716 said:


> i wanna join please



me too!!!!


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Apr 24, 2010)

hey water, you think i could join the party, i've been reading this thread for like 2 hours only to find out that haters caused you too make a private thread! well, an invite would be awesome!

SLB


----------



## irish farmer (Apr 24, 2010)

Dude I scribed this one right from the start. Just checked back to find its gone private. +rep for an invite Pleas


----------



## Realpuffdady (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm new on this site. this is bad ass. can I get an invite? i just started my second grow and i feel i can learn a lot from you.


----------



## Dwight D. Schrute (Apr 24, 2010)

i had a similar idea with one of those cargo containers the 18 wheelers haul, can i get an invite?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2010)

Guys, I've been REALLY busy. Just to be clear, the construction journal will be updated here. Other goodies are in the private social group which is where I've spent what little time I have had to get on here.

I will get around to inviting everyone and reading the PM's tomorrow. If I havn't invited you PM me. New members may not get an invite until more post are up.

I have not even seen the trailer since it was moved. Expect no updates on the trailer for a couple weeks.

I have been working on a separate project and it will get it's own thread, just two pics as a sneak preview! Keep your eyes open for a new construction journal on what I will call call the MONSTER room because a monster energy drink poster was found there.

This room had no insulation in the roof, so we waited till nightfall to fill it. I don't want to do that again!



Ballast are in and I'll be running the relays soon:


Remember this is a sneak peak to a different room. This is not the trailer! The trailer will not get updates for a couple weeks, until I finish this room since it has been given priority. It will get its own thread started which I plan on doing within a couple days!


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Apr 24, 2010)

sounds like fun water! can't wait to see you hook this up!

SLB


----------



## Toolage57 (Apr 24, 2010)

sick Water. I was hoping to start growing this month but sadly with the bills and such I had to pay I was only about to get some things for Soil and hydro grow ho well better then nothing I think


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 24, 2010)

Subscribed

Nothing for weeks on the trailer is a shame though.


----------



## hardroc (Apr 25, 2010)

Oh ok, I thought you just give up on us...............now I see you're busy.
Good luck with the new project and would like an invite to that 1 as well, when it's up and running.
Stay frosty


----------



## MzHerbalistFarmer (Apr 25, 2010)

This is going to be good - your ladies are going to have such a nice home... spoiled!


----------



## green as grass (May 10, 2010)

Whether or not he is affiliated with Watercooled Gardens or some other fucking business, who gives a fuck, I know i could care less, i'am here to learn and gather knowledge. now if this guy takes the time to take pics and answer question to help me with my garden and or others then i'am all for it whether he is making money or not. THAT IS WHAT THIS SITE IS FOR YOU FUCKING FUCK STICK. Don't make me have Max Narco find your IP address so i can come bitch slap the shit out of you. 
Go start a thread on how you have nothing better to do than to hate on peoples threads, cuz you are jeleous and know you could never pull anything of this magnitude off. Where the hell are your pics for your room so we can all bag on how you dont know shit!

sorry watercooled but i have been reading post all day and i'm tired of reading shit that doesn't pertain to the thread, a huge waste of time especially when some peeps have 600 page journals n such. you are doing a kik ass job and thank you for all your knowledge and taking the time to show all of us eager gardeners how to do things right.


----------



## green as grass (May 10, 2010)

can i get an invite?


----------



## Toolage57 (May 10, 2010)

He hasn't been on since last month on the 26th that I know of


----------



## OregonMeds (May 10, 2010)

He's been trapped in that trailer somewhere without light, food, or water for some time now.

A gust of wind blew the door shut while he was working in there and he got locked in. My psychic friend says he's still alive, barely, but soon to pass from this world. 

RIP poor guy


----------



## Rusty Crutch (May 11, 2010)

The polystyrene panels could keep him alive for weeks. After he lost some weight, he could crawl out through the 250mm Ø exhaust to freedom.


----------



## Big P (May 11, 2010)

my guess is the cops saw him dragging the trailer around the nieghborhood and one of them decided to pull him


----------



## jfgordon1 (May 11, 2010)

my guess is he's too busy building and making money to come to this site and update.

Trying to stay optimistic


----------



## Toolage57 (May 11, 2010)

if I had that setup yea I'd be to busy making money from it to come on


----------



## Jackp0t08 (May 12, 2010)

Hey watercooled if you come back could you send me an invite? im really interested to see how your final product turns out. cheers


----------



## Toolage57 (May 13, 2010)

Jackp0t08 said:


> Hey watercooled if you come back could you send me an invite? im really interested to see how your final product turns out. cheers


I don't think he's comming back. the last update was last month on the 26th


----------



## Murfy (May 13, 2010)

i notice a bunch of infractions were handed out around that time, maybe he was ejected?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2010)

You guys are funny. Big P is the funniest!

I've been REALLY busy with a customer and I had to travel pretty far for this one. I hope to spend more time online starting next week.

I'll catch up on PM's and messages then. I havn't even seen the outside of the trailer since my last post. It will be at least another two weeks before I do see it.


----------



## Danielsgb (May 13, 2010)

Good to see an update from ya. I had a feeling you were just busy. 
Daniels


----------



## Big P (May 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> You guys are funny. Big P is the funniest!
> 
> I've been REALLY busy with a customer and I had to travel pretty far for this one. I hope to spend more time online starting next week.
> 
> I'll catch up on PM's and messages then. I havn't even seen the outside of the trailer since my last post. It will be at least another two weeks before I do see it.


 

well ill be!!!............ old watercooled dun done it again!


how'd you get away WC?..... bet you gave those coppers a real run for thier money!!


----------



## Toolage57 (May 13, 2010)

holy crap he's alive!!!

Nice to hear from you for once since last month


----------



## Hulk Nugs (May 13, 2010)

hell yea watercooled rock on !!!


----------



## bobcat420 (May 26, 2010)

Hah, too funny; I thought I invented this idea a few years ago. Except mine wasn't nearly as cool and I only had 2 lights in a 12 ft POS streamline. I did have to move it between 3 different houses in the course of 1.5 years of operating it. Can't speak enough to the convenience of that. Once my girls were in full flower for the move; like you 215-"legal" but still sketchy.

Would love an invite to the show if there's still seats.


----------



## Rusty Crutch (May 26, 2010)

What show?


----------



## Xan2 (May 26, 2010)

trystick said:


> But I think you are a shill or hired to poster for watercooled gardens. And I think the trailer is a watercooled gardens project sponsored by them to bring in business. I think your using this forum to drum up business for them! Their products and parts are expensive as shit dude!


Go back to school 


Awesome setup btw.


----------



## the seedman (May 26, 2010)

i cant believe you measured out for all that foam , i would have just just 2.4mtr sheets and a few bags of insulation, but well done looks like the works done time for the weed


----------



## the seedman (May 30, 2010)

the seedmans going trailer park too, picked up old truck body bout same size as yours, might be a mtr or two shorter but no wheel arches inside


----------



## Rusty Crutch (May 30, 2010)

the seedman said:


> the seedmans going trailer park too, picked up old truck body bout same size as yours, might be a mtr or two shorter but no wheel arches inside


Where are the pics?


----------



## floridacity2004 (Aug 22, 2010)

taking notes


----------



## iluv r3dtub3 (Aug 22, 2010)

watch out for cops alot of electricity going to go up and keeping it the right temp will be a defeat of it own cops look for high electricity bills and will be on you in no time just get your green card makes life alot easyer do it the leagel way no one wants to go to jail for intent to sell watch out and should be a nice grow trailer gl and keep toking


----------



## nickfury510 (Aug 22, 2010)

iluv r3dtub3 said:


> watch out for cops alot of electricity going to go up and keeping it the right temp will be a defeat of it own cops look for high electricity bills and will be on you in no time just get your green card makes life alot easyer do it the leagel way no one wants to go to jail for intent to sell watch out and should be a nice grow trailer gl and keep toking


 good thing you came along to share this gem of information with us. any more expert analysis on crime fighting and law enforcement tactics you would like to share with us


----------



## iluv r3dtub3 (Aug 22, 2010)

the trailer is a dead give away the cops fly over head with helicopters and it will look weard for a trailer to be giving off sutch a high amount of electricity and heat not to mention the smell it can get danky better turn on lights slowly so the electricity bill dosint just jump up if it gose up slowly then they will not catch it but if you plugs in all the lights at once dead give away electricty compiny will tell the local law inforcment never fun


----------



## casper23 (Aug 22, 2010)

where are the pic updates? looking forward to seeing this progress


----------



## rzza (Aug 22, 2010)

you guys ...this isnt his first grow in the traior just sit back and enjoy.

at least if your gonna advise him on something let it not be elemetary.


----------



## rzza (Aug 22, 2010)

and seriously did you guys even read the thread?


----------



## purplehazin (Aug 22, 2010)

iluv r3dtub3 said:


> the trailer is a dead give away the cops fly over head with helicopters and it will look weard for a trailer to be giving off sutch a high amount of electricity and heat not to mention the smell it can get danky better turn on lights slowly so the electricity bill dosint just jump up if it gose up slowly then they will not catch it but if you plugs in all the lights at once dead give away electricty compiny will tell the local law inforcment never fun


Way to not even read the thread sport; it's a legal grow


----------



## nickfury510 (Aug 22, 2010)

purplehazin said:


> Way to not even read the thread sport; it's a legal grow


the new kids always have to chime in with their expertise


----------



## Danielsgb (Aug 22, 2010)

purplehazin said:


> Way to not even read the thread sport; it's a legal grow


 Legal? yea right. That's B.S. Looks cool and all, but it's for moving location from LEOs


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2010)

From the horses mouth... The only trailer(s) I'm involved with are legal medical grows.

The primary reason for the trailer is to minimize cost of moving locations until a permanent location is found. The set of trailers may be moved to another state in the future as well.

I've been uber busy and haven't organized any pics or kept good notes. I myself moved west this month and will maintain two homes until end of year. So I promise, shit will slow down and I will update pics as well as post some reviews on trimmers (Twister vs. Samurai) as well as on the pollinator sometime in September.

On a separate note, my fear of PH fluctuations are gone so I will try hydro for the first time  Thread on that here: https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/359843-hydro-aero-ph-fluctuations-put.html

I do have several pics I uploaded about a month ago in my albums on RIU. Mostly on the watercooled room, but still cool pics!


----------



## reggaerican (Aug 23, 2010)

cant wait 2 c the trailer man. that air cooled room is trick


----------



## thousanaire (Aug 26, 2012)

Ok so where is my invite to the other thread I wanna see to . Please. Hahahahaha.


----------



## TriSum (Nov 7, 2012)

I am planning this same thing right now. WOuld like to see you other thread.


----------

